# So, can someone explain the rule I broke?



## Outside (Feb 29, 2012)

I am new here, not a up tight "veteran" of the forum.

I like it, but I need to know something....

Whats wrong with an opinion? I posted about what I thought about some of the new music coming out. And of course I got some neg reps, and typical internet insults like; "no one cares" the usual bullshit.

But I went and read the rules and I didn't break one.

So, if some one could clarify I would be happy to see where I messed up.

Cause it seems "personal" and that is really feminine. 
Personal in the sense of, "I didn't like what you said so I will close your thread."

Thats lame, put your purse down and live a little.

And don't respond with the typical internet shit; like, "get a life" "your mad" "no one cares" "its our forum and we don't want you here" be civil about it because we all know everyone on the internet is cool, fucks 10 chicks a day lives on a private island and drives a Ferrari...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 29, 2012)

Posting another "I don't like/get ______" genera thread is just not needed here. It always leads to silly name calling, bashing, etc. I've seen countless in the past end that way and as such chose to stop it before it even began. 

Obviously it hurt your feelings, and I'm sorry. Perhaps next time search a little first and you'll find several threads which will help you express your views without users thinking you just signed up to troll.

As for your neg rep, if you have an issue PM a Mod, as complaining about it on the open forum is clearly stated to be against the rules of this site.


----------



## Outside (Feb 29, 2012)

It didn't hurt my feelings I just thought it was a little feminine 

It didn't make sense to me, still doesn't but its no big deal


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 29, 2012)

Outside said:


> It didn't hurt my feelings I just thought it was a little feminine
> 
> It didn't make sense to me, still doesn't but its no big deal



Post on here for awhile and it should start making some more sense. 

Not sure what's so "feminine" though. My fiance hates closing threads.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 29, 2012)

"If you can't say something nice"....

*edit* Also, peppering your posts with thinly veiled insults (IE calling people "feminine") isn't going to do you any favors.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 29, 2012)

When you post an opinion, make sure it's not hateful. I read your post, and it showed a distinct hate towards a certain scene.
I posted a "rant" too back, and I got a blow in the nuts too. It's healthy to have an opinion, but sporting it in the likes of a new thread is a bad idea, and in hindsight, I wasn't totally clear back then either and the post was stupid. I'm constantly hazy, so when will I ever be clear? 
Also, I like how you states it's a personal dislike one of the mods got, and then proceeding to calling them homosexual (or wrigglewristed).

Opinions are cool, cocking yourself up and waving around your opinion is not.


EDIT: those 7 minutes spent writing that post, and I get ninja'd 4 times? D:


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 29, 2012)

A couple of things,

in response to your other thread, what you are describing is "Hardcore"/Deathcore...

It's a style people like. 


Different people like different styles of music... always have, always will.

Learn to deal with that, and enjoy the music YOU like and ignore the stuff you don't rather than whinging about it. Your opinion on music is not necessarily the correct one.



This is a great community of some very intelligent and lovely people who are very helpful a lot of the time. Don't just come in here and think it's 4chan, because it's not. Be polite and you'll learn a lot and make friends.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 29, 2012)

Let me google that for you

^ You're welcome...


----------



## Outside (Feb 29, 2012)

Like I said, I think I just come from less restricted forums.

I guess this place is more "literal" so I will have to get used to it but I really didn't think me not liking a certain scene would be such a big deal.

I figured some people would agree, some wouldn't and the world would keep turning.


----------



## Randy (Feb 29, 2012)

Goodbye


----------



## Espaul (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree to some extent that it is a bit feminine to take an opinion personally and the "well if you can't say something positive..."-stuff.

However, there is always going to be someone not liking certain stuff. May I go as far as saying there will always be something everyone hates.

Most of us here are musicians and doesn't want bashing. I easy to focus all the energy onto what you hate. But it's better to push what you like up instead of trying to push what you don't like down.


----------

